# ABKC Registration in the Philippines



## oslak

I just want to ask if there are any ABKC representative in the Philippines that we can go to in order to register our Bullies.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

I just now saw this.

*Single Dog Registration- International*
*Litter Registration- International*

*Steps for registering your dog:*
- Download the form you need 
- Fill out form completely 
- Copy front and inside of your pedigree certificate (3 generations) for verification of lineage and ownership. A front and side view picture of the dog must accompany your pedigree.
- Send fee of $20.00 per dog. 
- ABKC accepts money orders, cashier checks & personal checks payable to American Bully Kennel Club 
- Mail into the office 
- Processing time once ABKC receives the paper work is 2-3 weeks 
- We DO NOT accept faxes for registration due to legibility 
- DO NOT send in original paper work 
- Make sure the registration form is fully completed with legible writing 
- Do not send in blurry or small images copies of the work
*American Bully Kennel Club**
P.O. BOX 2677
Spotsylvania, VA 22553*


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Also here are some International contacts:
*INTERNATIONAL*
Name: Laura Bravo
Contact: (0054)114658-1183 or
(0054)115123-9531
Email: [email protected]
Location: Argentina

Name: Chris Castro
Contact: 671-788-4954
Email: [email protected]
Location: Guam

Name: Carlos A. Caicedo
Contact: (57) + 320 6 48 77 33
Email: [email protected]
Location: Cail, Colombia

Name: Henry Susilo
Contact: (+)6281 666 000 8
Email: [email protected]
Location: Indonesia

Name: Vin Sablan
Contact: 1-670-285-5194
Email: [email protected]
Location: Saipan

Name: Sergio Dufort del la Fuente
Contact: 608898883
Email: [email protected]
Location: Spain

Name: Nguyen Quoc Chinh
Contact: (+84) 91 91 91 911
Email: [email protected]
Location: Ho Chi Minh City, Vietnam


----------



## oslak

Thanks , really a big help , If I remember it right , late last year or early this year there was a group from ABKC who conducted screening here for registration purposes , do you have any Idea if it will be repeated (screening) again. 

Thanks


----------

